# Case CX90 three point hitch problem.



## zimbo (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello, first post, my name is Dakota, I inherited a case CX90 with a cab and implements from my father who mostly used it for baling small square hay bales but also used it for spraying weeds and grading our 1/4 mile gravel driveway, the only thing I use the three point for is the large grader for the driveway. The problem I'm having (and my father had) is when you raise the hitch from the inside once you get past around 3/4 the way up it will bleed down really fast within around a second and then shoot back up VERY quickly to the position you have it set and it just keeps repeating until you lower it below 3/4 and it holds fine. The higher you go the more violent it gets. Only hitch code I see is 0 and no flashing, any ideas on where to start? I can post a video if needed


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Might have adjustment valve which knob maybe located near set for settings.


----------

